# Daniel Radcliffe - 2012 White House Correspondents' Association Dinner 28.04.2012 x 3



## Q (4 Mai 2012)

​
thx C.D.


----------



## Dana k silva (4 Mai 2012)

Thanks for Daniel!


----------

